# Greg's South Side Raceway next race 9-3-2015



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

7:00pm:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Results From Greg's South Side Raceway 9-3-2015*

Hard Bodies

Kerry 136
Bruce 135
Jon 135
Rick S 135
Richard 134
Russ 130
Brian 124
Corky 78


Flexi's

Kerry 118
Russ 117
Rick S 115
Corky 113 by a car length
Brian 113
Richard 110
Bruce 107


4.5 FCR'S were also ran but results got lost in transport

This is our 6th year racing at Greg's South Side Raceway 6 years of great fun and racing Let's Keep Racing Boys!


----------

